# How to get started with anesthesia billing etc



## wannabecoder (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi there!

I'm interested in going this route for coding. Any suggestions on how to get started with this?  I'm looking for contacts in the Portland Oregon area

***OR HOW DID ANYONE GET STARTED IN THIS AREA.  I'm needing to know how you all got started and what did it take and how long to be proficient in this area.  Are you all CANPC or just CPCs.  I would really appreciate any assistance and if you have any contactis in the Portland, OR metro area, even better :0) Happy Birthday USA!


----------



## twizzle (Jul 3, 2012)

wannabecoder said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm interested in going this route for coding. Any suggestions on how to get started with this?  I'm looking for contacts in the Portland Oregon area
> 
> ***OR HOW DID ANYONE GET STARTED IN THIS AREA.  I'm needing to know how you all got started and what did it take and how long to be proficient in this area.  Are you all CANPC or just CPCs.  I would really appreciate any assistance and if you have any contactis in the Portland, OR metro area, even better :0) Happy Birthday USA!


I actually started by taking my CANPC before doing any anesthesia coding. My company wanted me to take on a group of CRNA's. Since nobody else in the billing company I work for had any experience they reckoned I should at least have a good theoretical knowledge to put into practice. Specialty certifications are tough if you've never coded that specialty.
I had problems getting my CANPC CEU's initially. I did some research and was told that there aren't that many available because only 110 coders nationwide had the certification (more now obviously...this was 18 months ago) which really surprised me. My company now buys the yearly subscription to all the AAPC webinars so the CEU's are attainable.
Anyway, I love anesthesia coding because of the variety of procedures you get to code. You certainly learn to find your way around the coding books.
Good luck trying to get into anesthesia; it is very rewarding work.


----------



## karras (Jul 12, 2012)

I was able to get on the job training in how to bill and code anesthesia and pain management without being certified.  Eventually my supervisor convinced me becoming certified was a necessity so I signed up for a boot camp to prepare me for the CPC exam.  Two years ago I took the CANPC exam and passed it.  I'd been billing and coding anesthesia and pain management for 11 yrs prior to taking the CANPC exam.  My employer paid for the boot camp, exam and all of my travel expenses.  They also pay my membership fees to AAPC and all of my CEU's.  I make a good wage and have excellent benefits.


----------

